# The next Frog and Tadpole Study Group Meeting



## Nephrurus (Nov 30, 2007)

G'day all, 

Not exactly sure where to post this, but this forum seemed like an appropriate one. 

The next F.A.T.S meeting is on Friday 7th of December at Homebush Bay (Sydney Olympic Park), at the end of Jamieson St, off Holker Street. Follow the signs to building 22. 

We meet at 6:30pm for a 7:00pm start

This coming meeting looks to be a cracker!

Speakers will be:
George Madani talking about "The great dingo debate" Friend or Foe?
George has recently been out undertaking field work in the Strzelecki Desert. I've seen a few of his photos and heard a few stories so it should be quite good. 

Annie Neilson will give a short presentation on Animals of the Galapagos, Venezuela and Peru.

Grant Webster will be talking about frogs in the Watagans
and 
Matthew McCaffery will be giving a run-down on the most recent Smiths Lake field trip.

There will also be 5 favourite slides, where members tell of their recent frogging experiences and trips, a Christmas raffle, guessing competition and light refreshments.

There should be more info on the website www.fats.org.au

See you there.

-Henry


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some photos from previous field trips that I've been on as a member of FATS. 

-H


----------



## warren63 (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Warren.... The field trips are always a good way to practise your herp photography skills. Frogs are great subjects... they tend to stay still!


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah gonna come to the phat FATS meet yeah,
we gonna talk frogs all night 

hey i found some litoria freycineti on the way home from the reptile park today
they where rad


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 6, 2007)

It's on tomorrow night!
Come along!


See you there, 

-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 7, 2007)

RIghto, it starts in about an hour. If you're coming along I'm the hairy looking bloke with longish hair. Say hello!

See you there!

-H


----------

